# Looking for opinions please!



## JCphoto (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi folks.

I haven't been on the forum for ages, but I've just re-branded my wedding and portrait photography business which is still in its infancy, and would really appreciate some feedback.

Recently I decided to re-brand to include my fiance's name in the business. I wanted something that stood out a bit, but doesn't come off as trying too hard/pretentious. She suggested using our initials.. (J&M Photography, or JMC Photography) but that just sounds way too generic to me.

please have a quick look and tell me what you think!

maja joe studio

I'm not looking for praise or anything, just honest opinions, if you don't like it please let me know! and if you have any ideas I'm all ears!

Thanks!
Joe


----------



## Designer (Mar 29, 2015)

There is a substantial lack of continuity between the third and fourth paragraph.  It's as if you got the hart before the corse.  You leap to the conclusion before any premise has been laid.  A bit of re-writing of that last paragraph would help people like me.  

Also, the portfolio page needs some images.  A place-holder if nothing else.

Why not show the prices?  I think it wouldn't hurt, and might even help get more takers.  I always feel self-conscious in giving my own contact information just to get prices.


----------



## dennybeall (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi Joe,
Hope you have a thick skin.....
It doesn't look like a business website to me. From the standpoint of a customer I don't care how you all met or where you're from, only what your credentials are to be taking photographs for me.
The photos on the home page are nice but IMHO should be pictures of something that I, the customer, would want you to take for me. Wedding, meeting, real estate, sports, etc.
Nice start for a portfolio but not a business site.
For a business name I like something that at least hints to what the business does.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 29, 2015)

"Maja & Joe Studio" is...pardon my honesty, an awful business name. It has awful flow, and an inelegant look and sound. There's no other way I can say that, and I am sorry if that hurts your feelings, or your financee's feelings....JM photography is at least easily pronounces, and there is absolutely no ambiguity as to how it is spelled, as opposed to Maja and Joe... Maha and Joe? It appears to be two first names, hers and yours, she being Maja, and you being Joe...the first-name basis seems unprofessional...Sorry if this is unpleasant to hear. Carter is a great last name...Joe is...so flippant, so short... I dunno... Maja & Joe Studio is just...


----------



## tirediron (Mar 29, 2015)

^^Agree!^^  Nothing says "pro" like a gmail address.  The font is hard to read and only one step removed from Comic Sans-serif, the portfolio page links to the main page...  you have a pricing page which tells me nothing but to e-mail you.  You need some content.  There's nothing there that gives me a reason to hire you for my wedding/event/engagement/whatever....


----------



## JCphoto (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks for the thoughtful responses! 

My skin is thinner than tracing paper, but you all had very valid points and that is exactly what I was looking for. The only thing that kind of hurt was the 'comic-sans' jab  

To be honest, every one of the jobs I've done to date are included in my limited portfolio, I'm at that stage where I need some clients to expand my portfolio and plan to reach out locally for a 'volunteer family' most likely friends, to get the 'family photos' people are looking for.

I thought including both of our first names would make it more personable, but I can see how that would take away from the 'professional' feel, which I certainly don't want.

I will likely revert back to Joseph Carter Photography, as I think it is slightly more memorable than JM Photography.

Also I can see how having a 'pricing' page with an email address would be annoying, however it is only temporary, as I am working on a pricing list that will break everything down for wedding, portrait and event packages. It is definitely still a work in progress.

Again, thank you for sharing your opinions!

regards,
Joe


----------

